# Avatar



## animekittengirl (Nov 28, 2004)

This doesn't have anything to do with my computer but, how do I upload my own avatar? :laugh:


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

The avatar upload is done thru the forum user control panel. there are a variety of avatars selectable there. A custom avatar is an earned privelage after X# of posts.


----------



## animekittengirl (Nov 28, 2004)

How many?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Don't know , think it's 500


----------



## animekittengirl (Nov 28, 2004)

batty_professor said:


> Don't know , think it's 500


Wow thats alot thankyou!


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Yeah, it's all went pretty quickly tho' guess I qualify now but the one I've got isn't in the selection any longer and I kinda like it, I kinda look like that..........


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Avatars are granted to those with a Tech title (500+ posts), staff for the forum or those that have donated to the forum and become a TSF Supporter.


----------



## animekittengirl (Nov 28, 2004)

ThankYou :tongue:


----------

